# Feed room / feed storage



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 2 horses.
I feed a ration balancer to both, alfalfa pellets to 1, vitamin supplement to both, and a joint supplement to 1.
The ration balancer and alfalfa pellets each have a big tall plastic tub on wheels (I found them at a recycling center, they were storage boxes for rolled up poster displays). The supplements I get come in resealable bags or buckets and they stay in those on a rolling shelf thing (also found at the recycling center).

In this pic you can kind of see the tall grey bins and the rolling shelf thing:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have 5 horses and a pony. I don't feed supplements. No need to. I feed an 8% feed. Use round bales/pasture also. I store my feed in an old chest freezer that sits in my tack room. It holds 300 lbs of feed.:wink:


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

karliejaye I love the rolling shelf idea.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I was having a major brain fart this morning, the rolling shelf is a janitorial cart. I like it since it is plastic, so it can be wiped clean when things spill, and with the wheels on everything I can move them easily when i sweep up spilled feed.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

12 horses but split between 3 barns.

Barn #1 has 2 plastic trash cans with lids to hold feed. 1 mare gets a biotin supplement and it's stored in the pail it came in.

Barn#2 has 2 plastic, 1 metal trash cans. 1 holds calf-manna, another their regular grain, and the 3rd has old guy's Equine Sr. in it. He gets 2 other supplements and they are stored in what they come in. 

Barn#3 is where the mini's live and since hubby is bad about latching the feed room door good the only thing stored in there is hay but I keep 2 5 gallon buckets with lids in the garage that has their feed in it.

So all in all 2 types of feed and 4 different kinds of supplements.


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

Where I work, they have four racehorses, two retired racers. two hunters and a field pony. One of the racers isn't their's though, so that owner has her own feed bin.

But they have three large metal feed containers with roughly ten different types of feeds. Then they have supplements like Equicalm, garlic, joint aid, Airways, etc. 

The metal containers are like the Acorn metal feed bins, two two-part ones, and one three-part ones (sections, not parts... I don't know how to describe it haha)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We feed a 14% pellet feed to our 5 horses and store 8 bags in 4 metal trash cans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i have ten horses. they get pasture and alfalfa hay getting some 3 way grain hay this week for one horse that gets the runs from to much alfalfa.
sr horse gets sr feeds, a+m crumbles and beet pulp. Sr feed is a 250lb barrel , other feed is large heavy industrial plastic barrels and metal trash cans.


----------



## Second Wind (May 29, 2014)

I have 21 horses I use the rubbermaid containers. I feed everyone oat base and herbs. I also have one mare that gets a complete feed because she is 34 and her teeth are not the greatest to break down roughage. Every horse has there own tote and every horse has their own marked scoop. So you can walk through the feed room get 7 or 8 scoops and go out and feed those horses and know who gets what. Until all the feeding is done. My sunday task is to make sure every horses tote is mixed and ready for the week. It makes for a smooth week of feeding. This is just my method. I am a VERY picky person about my feed and I am very organized.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

We have all of our feed in our sunroom attached to our house.
We have 4 horses (soon to be 5! when our mare foals), as well as dogs, cats, rabbits, goats, chickens, ducks, and a pot belly pig.

There are 12 bins, very similar to what's pictured. Just snagged that one off google. They're all along one wall stacked 6 wide and 2 high.

10 bins hold all of the different feeds 
1 has misc supplies, like collars, leashes, extra bowls and scoops, etc.
1 has supplements and dewormers 

Inside the supplement bin, each item is kept in its original tub/bag. The bin just keeps them from migrating around the room. Right now, we have goat dewormer pellets, chicken oyster shell, and chicken grit. The horse dewormer tubes are kept in the vet kit inside the house so it doesn't get hot.

Square bales for the rabbits is kept in the rabbitry.
Round bales for the horses/goats are kept (unfortunately) outside, but we buy smaller amounts frequently so it's never left sitting for long.


----------

